# Harvey Weinstein- Guilty?



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

His accusers saying he deflowered them or at least tried.

Is he getting a raw deal?
Are all the testimonies of harassment credible, or is it anti semitic? 
Just wondering. He seems like a likeable enough guy, but maybe the power went to his head?

Some have said that here Oprah was encouraging this young girl to go with Harvey where he might prey on her. Not sure though


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would say half of them knew what they were doing. Two types of predators. Guys using their power to get sex, and women using sex to get power. Throw them in the same cell. As for Oprah she will perhaps run for president and take away the title of worst president ever from Obama. She was probably pimping the girl to Weinstein.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> I would say half of them knew what they were doing. Two types of predators. Guys using their power to get sex, and women using sex to get power. Throw them in the same cell. As for Oprah she will perhaps run for president and take away the title of worst president ever from Obama. She was probably pimping the girl to Weinstein.


So to be clear......you think young starlets, eager and excited to become an actress and land a role, and a pay check, USED themselves, after being propositioned, threatened, harassed and pursued by the pig aka Weinstein?
Or just half of them?
I sort of find that hard to believe, and think many were violated against their will, and short of screaming RAPE, didnt have much of a choice. Here is the playback from a Weinstein conversation and a girl who broke the story on him with this hidden recording. 
Tell me again if you still believe that, Mr Plainsman.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Weinstein and Bill Clinton are both slobs. I also think many of these women thought so, but some are no better than Wienstein and prostitutes themselves for movie parts. Years ago on the Johny Carson show I think Barbara Streisand about admitted it. Others joked about the casting couch. I guess even hookers like revenge. It's to bad we will never know which of these women have integrity and which don't. Our sick society will think they are all hero/ victim.

We had a radical liberal on here a few years ago who bragged about taking pictures of "womens tender parts" at a nude beach without their knowledge. Is that any less of a pervert than Weinstein? There are some sick guys and some sick women. Not all men are guilty and not all women are innocent. That's reality.

As for Weinstein you can bet your last dollar he is guilty. Him and Bill Clinton and his buddy with the private orgy island. I think the majority of Hollywood are sick people.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I would say half of them knew what they were doing. Two types of predators. Guys using their power to get sex, and women using sex to get power. Throw them in the same cell. As for Oprah she will perhaps run for president and take away the title of worst president ever from Obama. She was probably pimping the girl to Weinstein.


She might be the worst president ever if elected.But she can't much be worse that the fake president we have now that spends his mornings watching TV and Tweeting.

As far as being slobs..... they aren't a whole lot worse than the fake president who says he can grab women by their ----y and get away with it. It's all a matter of degrees. uke:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I would venture he is guilty in most of the cases BUT I also venture at least a handful of those women while maybe not liking it still MADE THE CHOICE to further their career by complying with his request/demand. And are now joining the bandwagon. We ALWAYS have a choice. It may not be the one we seek but it is there.

And anyone that thinks Oprah hasn't manipulated a few people to get to where she is, is pretty naïve. We will see what kind of stuff surfaces if she runs.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> We will see what kind of stuff surfaces if she runs.


 Didn't she already make some kind of a comment about Weinstein when this all started? I think she supported him. She sure supported our predator and chief Billy boy when Hillary was busy with the "bimbo" eruptions. I wonder if they see all these women as "bimbos"? Oprah and Hillary are enablers.



> But she has to be worse that the fake president we have now


 Your right she does have to be worse. What is it 81 accomplishments to date? Wow and while watching tv and tweeting. :rollin:

Headlines Drudge:


> black out Rose McGowan accuses Hollywood actresses of 'fakery' for wearing black at Golden Globes but not doing anything to stop sex scandal when it was happening


Liberals are good at smoke, mirrors, and treachery, but not so good at running a country. I venture to say this is all a political ploy that the reason for will soon become visible.

Headlines Drudge:


> Weinstein accusers claim they weren't invited to Golden Globes


 So the pervert is still supported by many in power including women of course. Women who perhaps didn't mind a night on their back for a leading role. I see most of Hollywood as low life individuals willing to do anything for fame. Hollywood it's not who you know, but who you blow. Hmmmmmmmmm Oprah was invited -------- and gushed over.

Headlines Drudge:


> Golden Globe winner James Franco accused of inappropriate sexual behavior by actresses


 This came after he won at the Golden Globe. So many accusations that it's loosing credibility. Is this how they save Weinstein? Drive it into a lack of credibility then excuse all? Accusations after he won simply makes it look like a revenge accusation because he won.

Headlines Drudge:


> UPDATE: Hell freezes over; Satanism rising.





> Satanism's latest mutation is a contrarian uprising against a patriarchal world order that deserves its comeuppance
> 
> According to the LA Times, "a heterodox generation of new self-described satanists is upending old Rosemary's Baby and Helter Skelter stereotypes in service of radical politics, feminist aesthetics and community unity".
> 
> The paper sent a reporter to investigate a satanic soiree in a California basement where they found a coterie of artists, writers and musicians who chanted "Hail Satan!", while someone, unacceptably, played minor chords on the organ.


Hollywood produces a lot of messed up crap. Like Scientology and now Satanism on the rise. I can see the femanotzis going for it. Who was it screwed up in the garden again? Then because Adam was responsible for her it's Adams fall. Another of God's plans that don't get followed in this world.

oke: oke: I thought there was a pot stirring emoticon in here, but this will have to do.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I would venture he is guilty in most of the cases BUT I also venture at least a handful of those women while maybe not liking it still MADE THE CHOICE to further their career by complying with his request/demand. And are now joining the bandwagon. We ALWAYS have a choice. It may not be the one we seek but it is there.
> 
> And anyone that thinks Oprah hasn't manipulated a few people to get to where she is, is pretty naïve. We will see what kind of stuff surfaces if she runs.


Some of those women, like Mira Sorvino, Rose McGown and others havent seen any work and were essentially run Out of Hollywood. 
Thats called harassment of the worst kind. And its not really a choice, a pig that wont say know in a position of power says OR Else, Im different than you in that I actually feel sorry for those women. And sympathize with them.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> So the pervert is still supported by many in power including women of course. Women who perhaps didn't mind a night on their back for a leading role. I see most of Hollywood as low life individuals willing to do anything for fame. Hollywood it's not who you know, but who you blow. Hmmmmmmmmm Oprah was invited -------- and gushed over.


This seems to sum up your argunment, That the complaints were hollow.









Woody Allen raped his own young children.









Jeffrey Epstein Raped young children on his island,









Roman Polanski raped a teen and ran off to Europe and Israel.

I tend to think where there is smoke there is fire, the only thing that caught Weinstein was a sharp young Italian Model and a tape recorder.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> This seems to sum up your argunment, That the complaints were hollow.


 If you think that's what I am saying you need a course in comprehending. Read it again. I'm not going to run in circles playing silly games.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> > This seems to sum up your argunment, That the complaints were hollow.
> 
> 
> If you think that's what I am saying you need a course in comprehending. Read it again. I'm not going to run in circles playing silly games.


I think I comprehend fine. Comments like:

'I would say half of them knew what they were doing. Two types of predators. Guys using their power to get sex, and women using sex to get power. Throw them in the same cell.'
Pretty clear.

Your cohort Dakota shooter 2 said: "I would venture he is guilty in most of the cases BUT I also venture at least a handful of those women while maybe not liking it still MADE THE CHOICE to further their career by complying with his request/demand. And are now joining the bandwagon. We ALWAYS have a choice. It may not be the one we seek but it is there.'

Again, I KNOW Weinstein is guilty, Im for giving him the death penalty, or banishing him to Israel. I believe where there is smoke there is fire, and I wont blame the victims.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Death penalty? Are you Muslim? 
If I had to bet I would say Weinstein is guilty, but for anyone to say they know ------- that takes a foolish man, and one willing to punish on a whim.

No you do not comprehend TKincade. I did not say anything close to the complaints being hollow. I said half the women perhaps. I know your not that stupid TKincade so you are dishonest when you twist words. As a matter of fact I think you have been here before under a different name. At least your using the same MO, and the same manner of expression.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am going to back up what Plainsman said about ,"Guys using their power to get sex, and women using sex to get power"

You know damn well that it was know that Weinstien would "reward" women if they slept with him. Just like in many other circles out there. I would bet my life savings that there was an actress that knew if she slept with him that she would get a part that she wasn't qualified for. So that actress used her sexuality to get a part or "get ahead". Now granted that might be some no name actress that only got one part. But like I said if it was that well known through out the industry for many years of what Harvey was doing. You know that someone probably did this.

Women have been using sexuality to get what they want since the dawn of time. Again this isn't blaming a victim. This is just saying that there are predators on both ends of the spectrum. There are stories out there of women sleeping their way to the top.

Again this isn't going against the victims who Harvey pushed past limits, forced into situations, etc. This is a woman making a decision before any advancement was brought up that she would "do anything" to get ahead in life. That is a big difference.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> Death penalty? Are you Muslim?
> If I had to bet I would say Weinstein is guilty, but for anyone to say they know ------- that takes a foolish man, and one willing to punish on a whim.
> 
> No you do not comprehend TKincade. I did not say anything close to the complaints being hollow. I said half the women perhaps.
> ...


Im new here, using the same name I use on a few forums I frequent.

KNOW?
Of course we KNOW. We have A Recording! Here it is!





And we also have dozens of witnesses and people stepping forward in that industry, males included, like Terry Crews- former NFL star linebacker. 
I dont think its half, Id say women in general dont want that publicity, it isnt god for their career, there is shame and embarrassment. I still think many more are hiding it and its under reported. So to that end, I think some of what YOU wrote is hollow.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Chuck Smith said:


> I am going to back up what Plainsman said about ,"Guys using their power to get sex, and women using sex to get power"
> 
> You know damn well that it was know that Weinstien would "reward" women if they slept with him. Just like in many other circles out there. I would bet my life savings that there was an actress that knew if she slept with him that she would get a part that she wasn't qualified for. So that actress used her sexuality to get a part or "get ahead". Now granted that might be some no name actress that only got one part. But like I said if it was that well known through out the industry for many years of what Harvey was doing. You know that someone probably did this.
> 
> ...


When I listen to the Tape of Weinstein, I dont here a proposition. 
I hear a predator. 





Thats where we differ. Some get it, others do not. 
Weinstein like Woody Allen, Polanski, is a Pig, and a Predator and needs run out. This is anti semitic, Its just the truth


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Like you I believe he is guilty. Unlike you I will not say anyone knows it until he confessed or a jury says he is guilty. I respect our justice system to much to jump to conclusions. It's not perfect, but it's the best in the world.

I'm not sure about under reporting. I think rape is under reported, but this has turned into the me too movement where any publicity is good for some. Some people simply like to play victim. My best guess is there are many women and you can not pigeon hole them. Some are true victims, some were willing to do anything for a movie part, and are now angry with their decision. Some went looking for it to further their career. Women are just as scheming and power hungry as men, maybe more so. The pure as driven snow is as big as any other fantasy fools have about women.

All we have is tv and news papers. If you think you know from that you should never sit on a jury. I would bet my salary he is guilty, but I would not bet his life.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> EXPOSED! Golden Globes' UGLIEST secrets revealed (shocking!)
> JANUARY 10, 2018
> FACEBOOK
> LINKEDIN
> ...


There is a lot more to this than meets the eye. These women wearing black are using the victims, but don't give a rat's *** about them. They care a lot more about Oprah, just like they cared more about Hillary than Bills victims.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> Like you I believe he is guilty. Unlike you I will not say anyone knows it until he confessed or a jury says he is guilty. I respect our justice system to much to jump to conclusions. It's not perfect, but it's the best in the world.
> 
> I'm not sure about under reporting. I think rape is under reported, but this has turned into the me too movement where any publicity is good for some. Some people simply like to play victim. My best guess is there are many women and you can not pigeon hole them. Some are true victims, some were willing to do anything for a movie part, and are now angry with their decision. Some went looking for it to further their career. Women are just as scheming and power hungry as men, maybe more so. The pure as driven snow is as big as any other fantasy fools have about women.
> 
> All we have is tv and news papers. If you think you know from that you should never sit on a jury. I would bet my salary he is guilty, but I would not bet his life.


We're not far apart but I heard the hidden recording, and thats all that I need.
Then the dozens that came out of the woodwork, those that are no longer working as a result, like Mira Sorvino and a few others.
I think its credible. 
Some piling on? Sure. Possible. I dont really object though. Hollywood is a Cess Pool


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your right we are not far apart. The wording of a couple of your first posts made me think for sure it was someone else. Sorry, but I tried pushing buttons thinking I knew exactly how you would react. I could have written what he would have said next, but your reaction was entirely different. Sorry for experimenting with you. Actually we had two guys that were sort of radical. One is with his boyfriend and the other is sucking Canadian tax dollars now. :thumb:


----------

